# 2014 Raleigh Bikes look Impressive



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

The new owners of Raleigh have really brought back the name. The cyclocross revamp announced a couple month ago got a lot of positive press. The disc Revenio and new steel gravel/commuter Tamland makes them a major player for 2014. Amazing what good ownership can do.

2014 Raleigh Road Bikes ? New Disc Revenio, Tamland Gravel Racer & More!


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Raleigh is making inroads in a lot of niche markets. I am glad to see them back.


----------



## 6_Myles (Nov 13, 2012)

I dig my new Revenio Carbon 4.0, just wish there were more people on them around here. I think they are a huge bang for the buck, especially when purchased on close-out/used.


----------



## Natty dread (Jun 25, 2013)

6_Myles said:


> I dig my new Revenio Carbon 4.0, just wish there were more people on them around here. I think they are a huge bang for the buck, especially when purchased on close-out/used.


They had a demo van near me yesterday, Ravenio 4.0 was sweet. electric shifters are pretty smooth too. But i swear the frame i road was a 60 and the promo kid said there was even a 62. I dont see that on the website though Just a 59. If thats all they got, the xl felt small for me at 6'3. 35 inseam.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Natty dread said:


> They had a demo van near me yesterday, Ravenio 4.0 was sweet. electric shifters are pretty smooth too. But i swear the frame i road was a 60 and the promo kid said there was even a 62. I dont see that on the website though Just a 59. If thats all they got, the xl felt small for me at 6'3. 35 inseam.


The new Revenio 4.0 isn't on the website yet. They probably had that at the demo. I don't know why they don't update their website. They announced the new cyclocross bikes months ago and still have the old ones on their site


----------



## rickdees (Jul 31, 2007)

GOTA said:


> The new Revenio 4.0 isn't on the website yet. They probably had that at the demo. I don't know why they don't update their website. They announced the new cyclocross bikes months ago and still have the old ones on their site


The 2014 cyclocross bikes are on the website now.


----------



## rickdees (Jul 31, 2007)

The website is updated for the full line of 2014 bikes now. It appears that the Clubman is discontinued.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

I really wish Raleigh would put suggested MSRP on their site. It's very tough to compare models without having an idea of what the price is.


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

GOTA said:


> I really wish Raleigh would put suggested MSRP on their site. It's very tough to compare models without having an idea of what the price is.


I agree. I like the bikes but prices should be there.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

For those interested I was told that Raleigh's new gravel grinder, the Tamland, should be available the last week of the year. Sounds like a plug in date to me but whenever it does come out I'm going to get one. Specialized, Giant, Surly, Kona, GT and Trek all are coming out with similar types of bikes but the Tamland checks every box for me.


----------



## charlie brown (Dec 22, 2004)

The Tamland received a great review in the December issue of Pelotonmagazine (page 32). It sounds like a great bike, but I cannot justify a gravel bike when I have a cross bike.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

impressive??? Impressible crappy high end bikes you mean?


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

I bought two Raleigh entry level (ish) bikes this week. Wife got a '13 Capri 2.0 on closeout - and son got a '14 Revenio 2.0 discounted quite a bit (it seems to me) considering that it is still 2013. 

I rode a '13 Revenio 3.0 while shopping for my own first road bike last fall. I think that the brand is worth a look - at least at the price points that I shopped.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

ultraman6970 said:


> impressive??? Impressible crappy high end bikes you mean?


How so?


----------

